# Do you guys think there is a market for this?



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys!

I was watching TV the other day and some guy in Toronto made a 24 hours painting company. According to him, his company would give the 3 standard paint coats in 24 hours and it looked like it was good business.

I was wondering if there is a market like that but for taping. 

For some reason, lately, I've been working on small sites and they all needed to be finished before I had even started taping... With enough heat and air circulation and quickset (I use a 60 000 BTU propane heater and a 42 inch industrial fan) I've been able to give the painters the job sites the next day.

I've made good money with those jobs as I was charging 3 hours (and got paid everytime) every trip to the site and I could almost pull a full day of work on another site that same day. 

Anyway, I was wondering if you guys think it would be worth it to invest in drying equipments (more fan, more heaters and dehumidifier?) and specialize in emergency drywall taping. I found out that when it's an emergency, people will pay 

Let's say I'm taping a fast food restaurant. I'll charge twice as much than another taper but I'll do the job in 1 day instead of 3-4 days. If you think about it, they'll pay more but start making money 3 days earlier with the restaurant.

What do you guys think?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was watching TV the other day and some guy in Toronto made a 24 hours painting company. According to him, his company would give the 3 standard paint coats in 24 hours and it looked like it was good business.
> 
> ...


THROW THE WATER HOSE AWAY!!!![propane] Are the painters spraying the board down with a water hose also?? [pissed down paint ]


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was watching TV the other day and some guy in Toronto made a 24 hours painting company. According to him, his company would give the 3 standard paint coats in 24 hours and it looked like it was good business.
> 
> ...


To start, this is not a paint site, but there are reasons why you wait 24 hrs between coats:yes:

Same sorta goes with taping materials too, you push them too hard (force drying) you will run into problems down the road. For example your propane heat is a big no no. Your pumping the rock full of moister and your taping materials may only dry on the surface. Bottom line is can you guarantee your work will still look good 3 months down the road.

Job size can be a factor too, where you bite off more than you can chew. Could also run the risk of what some call the Canadian taper with the California plates on his truck (a fly by night).

I'm sure all of us will admit to pushing something small out as fast as we can, like patch jobs and so forth. But again, if your trying to do a few ROOMS in one day, your getting into danger territory.

There are other methods like Veneer plaster, but it requires the veneer drywall. Then mixing plaster of paris with mud is also faster than hot muds, but you can spend more time mixing rather than applying.

Plus why bother. These days you can tell some greedy contractor you could get a house done in 2 hours, and it still wouldn't be fast enough for them. Then they will still try to find some reason to screw you out of some of your pay:yes:


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> To start, this is not a paint site, but there are reasons why you wait 24 hrs between coats:yes:
> 
> Same sorta goes with taping materials too, you push them too hard (force drying) you will run into problems down the road. For example your propane heat is a big no no. Your pumping the rock full of moister and your taping materials may only dry on the surface. Bottom line is can you guarantee your work will still look good 3 months down the road.
> 
> ...


I thought about that already. No I can't guarantee that my work will look good in X weeks or X months but that's why we sign contracts to do touch ups hourly because contractors make us tape when it's 5 degrees... and sometimes colder...

About force drying, I've noticed that you can get the tape to peel off the wall if you don't coat right away. Which you can solve by coating right after taping. Also the second coat can still shrink if you skim on top of it if it's not completly dry and leave a **** result along the way. But if you get it to really force dry it shouldn't be a problem right?

Are there other problems that comes with force drying / taping too fast?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> we sign contracts to do touch ups hourly because contractors make us tape when it's 5 degrees... and sometimes colder...


Sweet deal fellow canuck:thumbup:

You may as well blast through your piece work/contract part of your job as fast as you can, then take your time fixing by the hour:thumbup:

Here where I work, if you get sent back, your working for free:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Leoricsbride said:


> I thought about that already. No I can't guarantee that my work will look good in X weeks or X months but that's why we sign contracts to do touch ups hourly because contractors make us tape when it's 5 degrees... and sometimes colder...
> 
> About force drying, I've noticed that you can get the tape to peel off the wall if you don't coat right away. Which you can solve by coating right after taping. Also the second coat can still shrink if you skim on top of it if it's not completly dry and leave a **** result along the way. But if you get it to really force dry it shouldn't be a problem right?
> 
> Are there other problems that comes with force drying / taping too fast?


Try searching about fibafuse on this site (if the search function is working:furious you may find it of interest for pushing a job. It's a type of tape that's sorta a hybrid between paper and me$h tape.

There are a lot of issues when force drying the mud, especially if it's hotmuds(sheetrock or durabond), half and half mixtures etc... But to be honest, I'm too damn lazy to type out the reasons why, plus I'm a slow typer.:whistling2:....... I will leave it up to the kiwi/aussie night shift to explain why:thumbup:

IMHO, one day is too radical, 2 days is more realistic, but your still pushing it even then eh'. You are using hotmuds right ??????


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> Try searching about fibafuse on this site (if the search function is working:furious you may find it of interest for pushing a job. It's a type of tape that's sorta a hybrid between paper and me$h tape.
> 
> There are a lot of issues when force drying the mud, especially if it's hotmuds(sheetrock or durabond), half and half mixtures etc... But to be honest, I'm too damn lazy to type out the reasons why, plus I'm a slow typer.:whistling2:....... I will leave it up to the kiwi/aussie night shift to explain why:thumbup:
> 
> IMHO, one day is too radical, 2 days is more realistic, but your still pushing it even then eh'. You are using hotmuds right ??????


hotmud durabond for second coat only. Regular green mud for finish. I'll look for fibafuse. I know I've got some rolls at home but I thought Fibafuse was the brand name for mesh tape xD


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Leoricsbride said:


> I thought Fibafuse was the brand name for mesh tape xD


You're probably thinking FibaTape.

FibaTape vs. FibaFuse: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Fiberglass-Mesh-Drywall-Tape/


----------



## Leoricsbride (Mar 16, 2013)

JustMe said:


> You're probably thinking FibaTape.
> 
> FibaTape vs. FibaFuse: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Fiberglass-Mesh-Drywall-Tape/


Yea I meant Fiba tape. Didn't know there was a difference


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We did an addition on a bank a few years ago. (Happens to be where I do my banking.) Can't remember the sheet count. Somewhere between 100 and 120 sheets of 4X12X5/8. Walls only. We hung it one day. (three of us hanging) Taped the next day with 45 minute, filled with twenty minute, skimmed with twenty minute. Skimmed again with 20 minute. Used 7,10 and 12 inch boxes. Sanded, sprayed and back rolled primer on. One day finish. We were VERY lucky, it still looks good today. Probably been ten years ago. Would not suggest doing it. Not worth the risk. Usually have cracks that develop later. Usually have joints that shrink later. Just not worth it to me. Again, we were lucky that time.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If I was to do something like this then I would definitely use fibafuse to tape with. I would use durabond with added glue to tape and bed. Then I would go a half and half mixture of 90 minute and regular mud to skim. Shouldn't have much shrinkage at all with this method.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

With this method, no need to use fast set mud. By the time he gets the tape on, the mud will be dry. Whew, painful.
W8902M261AQ

Oh no, the link didn't work!! I'll go do it again. Be right back. Sorry!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uFK8OGV2UM

There ya go.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> With this method, no need to use fast set mud. By the time he gets the tape on, the mud will be dry. Whew, painful.
> W8902M261AQ
> 
> Oh no, the link didn't work!! I'll go do it again. Be right back. Sorry!!
> ...


Does he work for you Tim









Here's his last vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEKnGfLY2Xk

You guys watch it, and tell me what happens









I can't handle it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> With this method, no need to use fast set mud. By the time he gets the tape on, the mud will be dry. Whew, painful.
> W8902M261AQ
> 
> Oh no, the link didn't work!! I'll go do it again. Be right back. Sorry!!
> ...


Myron had a baby mama ?? That poor child!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uFK8OGV2UM
> 
> There ya go.


 



2buckcanuck said:


> Here's his last vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEKnGfLY2Xk
> 
> You guys watch it, and tell me what happens


There went 10+ minutes I won't get back.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> With this method, no need to use fast set mud. By the time he gets the tape on, the mud will be dry. Whew, painful.
> W8902M261AQ
> 
> Oh no, the link didn't work!! I'll go do it again. Be right back. Sorry!!
> ...


 It's a pain watching these videos I just want to tell the guy come on get the lead out and get something done. Poor homeowners trying to tape using this method or maybe not. I even noticed him putting the tape on with the crease outwards ouch.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of a home we just did a couple of weeks ago nice 200 sheets. The only thing not to be finished was the bonus room above the garage and the garage because the homeowner wanted to do this to save some coin. Did he really save anything? Not!!! Went back there to talk with the contractor and took a peek at what was done lets just say I think the homeowner is going to have some regrets. I don't know why people think they can just pick up some tools at the local home depot and have at it. Maybe it's the kid in them that likes to play in the mud who knows some just have the urge. I just hope anyone that sees the work they did themselves don't chalk it up to my company doing it.


----------

